# Woodmaster Planer/molder



## Justin W (Apr 26, 2009)

For anyone using or thinking about woodmaster planer/molders. I've started a blog about about my own experiences. Feel free to contact me with any ideas or comments.
http://woodmastermods.blogspot.com/

Thanks,
Justin Wright
American Logs & Siding LLC.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Justin W said:


> For anyone using or thinking about woodmaster planer/molders. I've started a blog about about my own experiences. Feel free to contact me with any ideas or comments.
> http://woodmastermods.blogspot.com/
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 Thank you for your input on the Woodmaster planer/molders. I have been receiving their mailouts and e-mails for a while now, and am considering purchase somewhere in the furure. It is good to hear that the feedback is generally pretty positive. With the volume of material you are doing it is obvious that you are working these machines to their potential.
Please keep your blog going, it will be a great help for those who are considering purchase.

Thanks again:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## Charlie Mac (Jun 14, 2009)

*Woodmaster Planer/Molder*

I have a Woodmaster 725 planer/molder/sander/gang rip maching. I've had it about four years and am overall pleased with it and with Woodmaster's support. I also have their 50" drum sander which works fine too. We mostly use the 725 for making molding, but we recently sold our Shop Fox 20" planer so we've begun using the Woodmaster for planing as well. Perhaps the best thing about Woodmaster is that they're a fairly small company in Kansas City so you can call them up if you have a question or a problem and actually get to speak with someone who really knows what they're talking about. Oh yes, we have their 5hp dust collector system also. Had a little warranty issue with it so they shipped us another one out right away. Great service.


----------

